# Papaya(not the best pics)



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2007)

*Pic 1, 2 and 3) Papaya   Pic 4) my rice krispies treat wound...lol.*


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 8, 2007)

haha nice lookin plants man . very nice... and ouch !! i hate gettin cut or hurt when im high ..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 8, 2007)

*More blurry pics(hey, spent all my $ on the grow).*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2007)

*Sup BBP. Looks like your gonna have a nice harvest. What kind of camera are you using? Are you using the flash when taking pics? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 9, 2007)

> how do they smell so far? Im thinking about ordering this from gypsy


They smell good. I like the way they smell when drying, kind of sweet.





> Sup BBP. Looks like your gonna have a nice harvest. What kind of camera are you using? Are you using the flash when taking pics?


I'm using one of those cheap videocam/digicam. It doesn't have a flash(or it doesn't work! I'm planning on getting a better cam from wally world sometime soon.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2007)

get you a regular magnifying glass and hold it in front of your camera lense.  then using the screen you should be able to get a clearer pix close up.


----------

